# Little Boy Maltese in Los Angeles Shelter



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

There's a little boy Maltie on Petfinder. Link to the Petfinder Page here.

I.D: A3308423 

He's at the Downey Center:

Downey Shelter 11258 S. Garfield Ave. Downey, Ca. 90242 
(562) 940-6898 

*Hours:* 

Monday - Thursday 12 PM - 7 PM
Friday and Saturday 10AM - 5 PM 
Closed Sundays and Holidays 

Does one of our LA based members want to rescue him? Currently, the adoption fee is only $37 due to the LA county SAVE program (This price includes initial vaccinations, spaying and neutering, a 7-day exchange and a free veterinary medical examination at a participating veterinary office.)

I'd be there in a second if I lived in or near LA...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

awww







he looks like a sweety








i wish i could adopt him tho


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

your breaking my heart.







Someone PLEASE HELP HIM


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww poor baby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 1 2005, 01:36 AM
> *There's a little boy Maltie on Petfinder.  Link to the Petfinder Page here.
> 
> I.D: A3308423
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm wondering if the rescue organization that covers LA keeps track of situations like this. Does anyone know which group covers LA? I will be glad to send them this link, just in case they aren't aware of it.....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi K/C's mom, 

Rescue.com lists breed rescue organizations for their area. I'm sure there are more, but here are a couple listed under maltese, ones that have been updated in 2004:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lhasa Happy Homes
Santa Monica, CA
Phone: (310) 74-LHASA
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org 

Last Update: 7/12/2004
Randee Goldman
(310) 74-LHASA
[email protected] 

Brittany Ludwig
(818) 487-6988
[email protected]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maltese Rescue
, CA
Phone: (951) 371-7464
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: 

Last Update: 7/18/2004
Margie Rickards
(951) 371-7464
[email protected]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 1 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Hi K/C's mom,
> 
> Rescue.com lists breed rescue organizations for their area.  I'm sure there are more, but here are a couple listed under maltese, ones that have been updated in 2004:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Thanks so much for the info... I had found a rescue in Nuevo, CA on the AMA site. I'm hoping this is near LA ??? I wrote an email to them about this rescue situation. I'll wait to see if I hear anything before contacting others.......


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 1 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Thanks so much for the info... I had found a rescue in Nuevo, CA on the AMA site.  I'm hoping this is near LA  ??? I wrote an email to them about this rescue situation. I'll wait to see if I hear anything before contacting others.......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26774*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for doing this! I am hoping that all of the rescues keep a constant eye on Petfinder postings for shelters...but I don't know...people may be vacationing, particularly this week...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Well, if nothing works out....I live in los angeles (but i dont want to anymore dogs. lol) but i'll help you guys out. if FOR SURE either of you want to adopt this little guy...then i'll take him in and you would have to arrange to pick him up at my house.







hey may learn some bad behaviors!!! LOL.







the longest i'd keep a dog is maybe a couple of weeks. i'd have to talk to my family---and if i keep him too long...my family would get too attached.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww thats very nice of u cath!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I sent a copy of this link to Mary Palmer with Maltese Rescue, she has been great in the past, so I will keep you all posted if I hear anything....he is so sweet looking.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Cathy I am interes in adopting another maltese. I will email you. I hope is not too late and you can adopt him for me. thanks


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

so I callled the animal shelter and there are 3 holds for him they didn't tell me who they were. 
I hope he goes to a good loving home.

.....I'm still searching for a homeless maltese to rescue.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Jan 3 2005, 05:38 PM
> *so I callled the animal shelter and there are 3 holds for him they didn't tell me who they were.
> I hope he goes to a good loving home.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, that is so admirable that you want to rescue a Maltese.... just some info about rescue groups, though. I'm not referring to municipal animal shelters, but rather, to rescue organizations.

They are extraordinarily picky about where they place their dogs. One of the reasons is that they want this to be the last home the dog has to go to, since most have had traumatic lives so far. Most rescue groups have very, very detailed and lengthy applications. Some won't place their dogs if you work during the day or if you have kids or if you don't have a fenced yard. I don't know your personal situation and you may be just what they are looking for, but I just wanted to mention this so you won't get discouraged.

They usually try to place their dogs in the home that they feel is right for that particular dog. So if they know already that a dog has separation anxiety, then they wouldn't want to place him in a home where he would be alone all day. Or if they have a dog that is not good with children, then they wouldn't place him in such a home. Or if the dog doesn't get along well with other dogs, they wouldn't want to place him in a home with one. Basically, they take the time to carefully evauate the dogs so they can place them in the right home.

So, anyway, that's about all I know about rescue but I wanted to share it! Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that this little guy will find a home. Sher and 2HappyMalts thanks for contacting rescue orgs; Dr. Cathy, thanks for offering to foster him; and Kenya, thanks for offering to give him a home...If we keep this us, we'll have all homeless Malts rehomed in no time at all  

Everyone, you have such good hearts


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 3 2005, 06:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the Northcentral Maltese Rescue? They have several dogs located around the country. Here is the link...Northcentral Maltese Rescue
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27229
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Nichole, I have check them out. I'm in the process of turning my app to them so they have me in file  




> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 3 2005, 06:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, that is so admirable that you want to rescue a Maltese.... just some info about rescue groups, though. I'm not referring to municipal animal shelters, but rather, to rescue organizations.

They are extraordinarily picky about where they place their dogs. One of the reasons is that they want this to be the last home the dog has to go to, since most have had traumatic lives so far. Most rescue groups have very, very detailed and lengthy applications. Some won't place their dogs if you work during the day or if you have kids or if you don't have a fenced yard. I don't know your personal situation and you may be just what they are looking for, but I just wanted to mention this so you won't get discouraged.

They usually try to place their dogs in the home that they feel is right for that particular dog. So if they know already that a dog has separation anxiety, then they wouldn't want to place him in a home where he would be alone all day. Or if they have a dog that is not good with children, then they wouldn't place him in such a home. Or if the dog doesn't get along well with other dogs, they wouldn't want to place him in a home with one. Basically, they take the time to carefully evauate the dogs so they can place them in the right home.

So, anyway, that's about all I know about rescue but I wanted to share it! Hope it works out for you!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27232
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have tried rescue orgs and you are right K/C mom they are picky and I totally understand their reason. 

I have a fence backyard. I don't have children. the only problem I see is that I work 7 hrs a day. hubby leaves the house at 10 every morning and I dont get back home until 5:30. But I will still try the PMR and NCMR and see If I quilify. 
I have also found a few people in my area that does Maltese Rescue and I will give them a call.


----------

